# Save Artificial Reefs & Recreational Fishing Rights



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P style="BACKGROUND: white; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*You are invited to attend a meeting at the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on"><?xml:namespace prefix = u1 /><u1lace u2:st="on"><u1laceName u2:st="on">Destin</st1laceName></u1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on"><u1laceType u2:st="on">Community Center</st1laceType></st1lace>*</u1laceType></u1lace>* April 22, 2008 <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*Hosted by the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Emerald</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace> Reef Association*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We havea representative fromU.S. Senator Mel Martinez's Officecoming tolisten toour concerns.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We are very concerned about the ACOE's proposal to change the steel thickness from the current 1/8" to 1/2". We believe that if this proposal is adopted that our fishery will suffer and so will our economy. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: #1111bb; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">More Reefs = More Fish....... More Reefs & Fish= Better Economy<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Recreational Fishermen have notbeen treated fairlyin the allocation of TAC or Open Seasons.Private Recreational Fishermen, for the most part, have sat quietly year after yearwhile we lost more & more of our rights even though we are the largest contributor to our economy, tax base and <U>we represent millions of votes!<o></o></U><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Our plan is tomake it clear that when Recreational Fishing suffers from Unreasonable or UnfairRegulations,our local economy also suffers. If you own abusinessthat you feel is or will behurt by these regulations, please contact me at [email protected] <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">There is no doubt that the Charter Boat industry will support this meeting but if you want to see things change, the private recreational fishermen need to attend in force.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*Private Recreational Fishermenare the sleeping giant in this game.* <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">There are MILLIONS of us out there and we Vote! Our representatives can only represent us if they know what we want.<o></o><UL type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #1111dd; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We want the right to build artificial reefs so that we will have a healthy and sustainable fishery. <o></o>*</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: #1111dd; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*We wantRecreational Fishermen to be treated fairly in the allocation of TAC& open seasons.<o></o>*</LI>[/list]<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you are interested in attending this meeting, please visit <SPAN style="COLOR: purple">www.ecreef.org and click on SAVE ARTIFICIAL REEF BUILDING. That will take you to the EmeraldCoast Reef Association'sforum on this meeting. Ineed to know approximately how many people to prepare the room to accommodate.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you believe that Reefs are important to the health of our fishery and you want to be able to fish in the <u1lace u2:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Gulf of Mexico</u1lace></st1lace>, we need to wake up that sleeping giantand all of us need to stand united on these issues!<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">*It is very important that this meeting be conducted in a very respectful tone. This man is in a position to opendoors for us. Please remember, he is not the problem...he may be part of the solution.We want to present our group as rational, intelligent, respectful, focused, organized & unitedStakeholders/Voters. <o></o>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you cannot make the meeting but would still like your thoughts to be recorded, please send a letter for me to include in a package that will be copied and delivered to ALL our Elected Officials. It is very important that you include how much you spend in your local economy to support your fishing/diving/boating hobby. That will help us make the economic connection very clear.Do not specifically address the letter to any one politician as it will be sent to all of them. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*To be included in the package, <U>your letter must include your legal name &legal address andyour signature.</U>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>_(Thisisso that they will know you are a real person/voter.)_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white" align=center>Send your letter to:<P style="BACKGROUND: white" align=center><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Emerald</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace> Reef Association P.0. <st1:address w:st="on"><st1:Street w:st="on">Box 273</st1:Street> <st1:City w:st="on">Niceville</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">Florida</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">32588</st1ostalCode></st1:address> or <P style="BACKGROUND: white" align=center>e-mail it to [email protected].Pleaseput "Letter" the Subject line.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Candy Hansard :usaflag<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white" align=center>


----------



## jd10135 (Nov 26, 2007)

What time will the meeting be?

For those who may not know, the Destin Community Center is just over the 98 bridge coming from Ft. Walton Beach, north of the Shell station that sits near the foot of the bridge.

Only 1 hr from Panama City

Only 1 hr from Pensacola

This is a great chance to get our voice heard.

When was the last time a 1/4" steel artficial reef washed up? I've been here through Opal, Ivan, Katrina, etc. Never seen one on the beach or diving. If they degrade, so what? What is the problem with them?

Hope the charter guys show up too. They arehighly responsible for the great fishing we are known for_because of the offseason artificial reef constructionthey do._I didn't always realize that they are _Recreational _and not commercial.

If you build it the fish will come. If you don't, it remains a flat desert here in the Northern Gulf. 

1/2" steel is unmanageable and unnecessary.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What time.

I'm trying to rally the troops.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

6pm I do believe.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Much of the USS Oriskanyis less than a half inch thick.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

6 p.m. this tuesday confirmed.


----------

